# All About BEIJING



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

Nice capital


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beijing is really gorgeous, amazing, very nice :cheers: thanks for the updated photos @hkskyline


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

beijing also has a sense an aura of power around it . Like at least on news you hear white house decided and so on .incase of china you alwayas hear beijing deicded , we are waiting for beijing to come up with a stimulus and so on . So it kind of has that aura of power around it .Which shanghai lacks or any other city in the entire world lacks .


----------



## Adrian.Pete (Aug 20, 2007)

I love Beijing, i'm studying right now chinese languaje and it's awesome....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waattt * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *travis531 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/romy_uk/birds_nest


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great series


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/autofocus/beijing_forbidden_city&page=all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alkuan* from dchome :


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wonderful pics thanks for sharing with us. Regards.*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/lingshe


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pippen_33 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/rhfau


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Kanon* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those snow photos almost in the beginning of this page, are from previous snowfall few days ago in Beijing?


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

The imperial forbidden city has undergoing a big series of renovations, I can see its is getting back closer to it formal shape, nice photos!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://xpan.hk/


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Beijing is amazing , its my favourite city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *京城西北人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *全路* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

What a historic city with great ancient architecture.
Would it be an insult to Beijing if I say it's Rome in the East?(Joking)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *京城西北人* from a Chinese photography forum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hdqjyzx * from a  Chinese photography forum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *一郎* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum  :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *讲义* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *6061 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/542/5421577.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *灵芝* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *马倌* from a Chinese photography forum  :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿庆光影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/543/5438351.html


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Looks like some restoration of Yuanmingyuan is going on at the moment.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Some great pics of Beijing......thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *色影学子 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *克侠* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> By *色影学子 * from a Chinese photography forum :


^^Those ones are really nice! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots of Beijing.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/555/5556137.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *雪域苍狼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *识途老马* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *拷贝瞬间* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*^^ I like Beijing Financial Street Area although its buildings are not as tall as those ones in CBD Area. 

The fenestrations and facade detailings of those office blocks are so carefully designed that makes them look so elegant! :cheers:*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/556/5567100.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates hkskyline, really great shots of Beijing...:cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小实头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/johnnyngai/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pat135* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小实头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pat135* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/558/5580517.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *山 猫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4 by JackynJenny, on Flickr


5 by JackynJenny, on Flickr


33 by JackynJenny, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿庆光影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice shots!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/566/5661689.html


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

:drool: :shocked: :eek2: 

hkskyline, pls do allow me to cross post that magnificent image of Central Beijing! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *leungkaheia* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> :drool: :shocked: :eek2:
> 
> hkskyline, pls do allow me to cross post that magnificent image of Central Beijing! :cheers:


I think you can cross-post here all your uploaded images from the Unique Beijing thread... :lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots...kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

The summer palace is breathtaking, the Beijing CBD is one of the best.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/567/5679040.html


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

i heard beijing was flood,can anyone report the pictures..?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

philipdj said:


> i heard beijing was flood,can anyone report the pictures..?


You can probably find a lot of photos on the Xinhua news website. I posted a few of Tianjin's recent flooding in this thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source: www.chinamil.com.cn/Zhang Lei


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

little universe said:


> *^^ I like Beijing Financial Street Area although its buildings are not as tall as those ones in CBD Area.
> 
> The fenestrations and facade detailings of those office blocks are so carefully designed that makes them look so elegant! :cheers:*


Do you have new images from the Financial Street area?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

But Financial Street is a dead zone, completely devoid of street life. The buildings look nice though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *恋佳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *云烟 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/570/5704427.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *九阳真人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsinghua University
By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿庆光影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sy18* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *京城西北人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小华* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿庆光影 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos...:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/575/5755351.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/571/5710177.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *圣洁玫瑰* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/576/5765771.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *老山人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Gemma Warner (Feb 8, 2013)

So much history here. Love the pictures!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *一郎* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always, lovely new photos from Beijing....thanks @hkskyline. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *老 翁 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿庆光影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *壹只眼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum and here :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Beijing CCTV Building by J Crux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *草鞋* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *草鞋* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *老骆驼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*CBD after snow*






hkskyline said:


> By *黑水* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 6061 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *雨涵.* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *漂子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/582/5824167.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *荆棘鸟.* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *铁游夏* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## tdxer (Jan 25, 2013)

Great city!!! Great photos!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *同庆 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/476/4763695.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *一意孤行35* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tian'anmen Guard, Beijing (Nikon) by ravikjolly, on Flickr


Beijing Subway (LC-A) by ravikjolly, on Flickr


Sunfaded, Timefaded (Doors), Beijing (LC-A) by ravikjolly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿雪 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_3825 by kmdd, on Flickr


IMG_3820 by kmdd, on Flickr


IMG_3792 by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> By *一意孤行35* from a Chinese photography forum :


OMG! Any news on what caused the fire? The damage seems quite severe, good thing its still standing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

zergcerebrates said:


> OMG! Any news on what caused the fire? The damage seems quite severe, good thing its still standing.


*Beijing's Garden Expo might be delayed after fire*
Updated: 2013-04-09 07:23
China Daily

The Ninth China (Beijing) International Garden Expo might be delayed after a fire on Monday partly destroyed one of the event's main attractions, authorities said.

The blaze destroyed part of the Yongding Tower in Beijing's Fengtai district, where the event will be held, said Yang Guang, a spokeswoman for the district.

Beijing's Garden Expo might be delayed after fire

Firefighters battle a fire on Yongding Tower, one of the major buildings of the Ninth China (Beijing) International Garden Expo, on Monday. Wang Jing / China Daily

"So far, it's hard to tell whether the damage caused by fire will delay the expo, and the cause of the fire is still under investigation," said Yang. "But we'll further look into it and make sure the expo is held in time."

Yang said that damage to the tower is likely limited.

The expo, jointly organized by the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development and Beijing municipal government, was initially expected to welcome its first visitors on May 18.

The event, which was designed to contribute to the improvement of the city's scenery, was expected to run from May to November with 46 exhibitions from 60 cities.

Infrastructure projects such as subway stations and roads are being built in the area.

The fire, which hit the Yongding Tower at about 3 pm, was made worse by the strong winds felt in the capital on Monday, according to the expo's organizing committee.

Firefighters rushed to the site immediately after the disaster, but the fire gradually increased with the aid of the strong winds, according to a construction worker named Liu, who witnessed the blaze.

The fire was put out at around 7:15 pm, authority said.

Construction workers living in tents near the site were evacuated.

No official explanation was given for the fire, but some local workers said that exhaustion due to overtime work might be one of the reasons.

"We've been working overtime for a long time, with many consecutive days working late into the night, until around 2 am," said a construction worker at the site.

Workers were making an effort to make sure that the expo will open on the expected date, he said.

Construction work will be suspended on Tuesday, and it's unknown when it will resume, Yang said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *色影学子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

!!!



hkskyline said:


> By *色影学子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I prefer posting different content between the international and local forums. There is no need for 2 threads with the same content.

By *同庆 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * zjyfly120 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *淡光浓影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *壹只眼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *北京焦圈* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *恋佳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *时空影像* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/602/6024056.html


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> By *时空影像* from a Chinese photography forum :


Wow, now that's how Beijing's sky should be!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes! When I was in Beijing last year, I had days where the mountains far away could be easily seen, only to be completely obscured suddenly within hours when even the buildings across the street become faint.

Quite a contrast indeed!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *那谁2011* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *阿雪* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Beijing :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *老猪871* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

as a chinese, i guess i have the responsibility to reply this thread


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zjyfly120* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *沙漠女儿* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *都市丽人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome Pics. Beijing is amazing!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *南极老农* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *LDQ* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *扎卡* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my favorite Chinese cities!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *沙漠女儿* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *幸乐* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *破碗* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *景山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pat135* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *爱玩的砖头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *全路* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *沙漠女儿* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Beijing


----------



## takenouchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome !!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for your support.

By *时空影像* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *X479泽萃* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *丽竿荐影* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pat135* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *国石的记录* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *急救老王* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sunnymo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *卢荻秋* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Bored - Temple of Heaven, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mutianyu section of the Great Wall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *重祎* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *三爷* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lishilin007* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *北京同乐* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Bored - Temple of Heaven, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ForOne* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *A.D.A.* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *燕山人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *晓月631* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *紫杉腾* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *沙漠女儿* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

i just got back from beijing, the city is suffering from searious air pollution


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *八南* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *伽蓝雨* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hdh9363* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *金鸡啼晓* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *将军守关* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天山* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beijing looks really nice, I would love to visit it one day.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Forbidden City at Night, Beijing


Forbidden City at Night, Beijing by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *丹鹤朝阳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *晓月631* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *buboy* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *laozhu* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *饼团209* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *追光逐影11* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *司 令* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zjyfly120* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *http://bbs.photofans.cn/thread-813761-1-2.html* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *饼团209* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

https://flic.kr/p/2ep3HeN]https://flic.kr/p/2ep3HeN]Sunrise Kempinski Hotel Beijing, Huairou, China by https://www.flickr.com/photos/thewallpart5/]A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ginkgo biloba in Forbidden City by Megan Wong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*70th Chinese National Day Fireworks - 国庆七十周年烟花汇演*














By *刘思盟* from 500px.com




































































​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Daxing Opening Day by Taomeister, on Flickr

Daxing Opening Day by Taomeister, on Flickr

Daxing Opening Day by Taomeister, on Flickr

Daxing Opening Day by Taomeister, on Flickr

Daxing Opening Day by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

亭台楼阁 by #photobythomas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Beijing by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------

